
An Illustrated History of Failure (Paul Fenwick : OSCon 2008) - draegtun
http://blip.tv/file/1137169
======
HoneyAndSilicon
A blip.tv video (that doesn't specify length; I'm guessing ~50min) from
O'Reilly OS Convention, 2008

Abstract:

Paul Fenwick, Perl Training Australia: "An Illustrated History of Failure"

The average individual is given little scope for failure, at least not the
type that really matters. The opportunity for catastrophic failure, that
influences nations or continents, has been traditionally reserved for royalty,
parliament, and others in a position of great leadership.

However in recent times we have developed a profession who have the
opportunity to fail like never before. A profession that can make mistakes
that are so monumental, so wide-reaching, and so costly they can shake
civilization to its very core. This elite group, rarely seen by every day
society, are the foundation upon which modern society depends. The few, the
proud, the Software Developers.

Join us for a voyage of discovery, as we travel back through history to some
of the most monumental failures the world has ever seen. From the O'Reilly
Open Source Convention, Portland, OR, July 25, 2008.

